# Glazing Fibafuse



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am thinking of switching to Fibafuse. Can you glaze ff like normal paper tape? I use a 2.5 inch angle on the corners when I tape, will that work for ff? Anything that I need to do different?


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

It takes some getting used to switching from paper, you'll want your mud pretty loose, use a corner roller, don't need as much pressure as with paper tape, can't work it back and forth as much as paper, ff is more fragile putting on. Working it by hand needs duller tools without sharp corners, a sharp knife will cut it easily. I use a corner roller with a 2.5 angle when I tape, ff works great if you stick with it through the learning curve. It's worth it - I just about threw out the stuff the first time I used it, but am glad I kept going.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

What makes it worth the money to you Aaron?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

any issues using it with a bazooka?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Check out this vid. http://youtu.be/3r4dfRMBRUs


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here we go again


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

It's good to hear from you again Saskataper


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

loudcry184 said:


> any issues using it with a bazooka?


Don't let it run across your bare arm. 

After watching Saskataper's vid a long time ago I too have had great success running it thru the taper. Air bubbles disappear during rolling and if you do run out of mud just short of the end of a run you can easily fix this without short-taping. I think the brake on my taper may be getting worn because I always get about an inch and a half spot without mud six to eight inches after starting a new run. But I just roll mud into that spot. Or wipe it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Zooka, roller, 2.5inch drywall master head :thumbsup:. Played around with a lot of combos, but this works. You may have to adjust your gooser as it can feed a bit different to paper.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Great video saskataper, very helpful! Looks like I will be giving ff a shot.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dry taping with ff with flusher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8JACoVTKQA


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

What does dry taping mean?


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What does dry taping mean?
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


I did not use my banjo or zook to put the tape on


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47qK8xFC_2Y

on small jobs I dont use my banjo I just run a bead...In video I went slow with my tube


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

then I flush and put dry ff in corner 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xvPQpj0j1c


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Ice I just wanted to say thanks, I tried this way of corner taping today and it went real sweet, I used hotmud 90, Tapepro tube and a tapepro 3 flusher, Put the bead of mud in, flushed it out, put some fuse in there and flushed again, I didn't always get the mud amounts right but added a little more here and there and flushed again and all good, Very good. Prob did about 20m or 60feet in your language on a small job, Nice fast and tidy way of doing it. 

Now a rough sand and some airdry mud with the tube a 3.5 flusher and all should be good.

It was great not using a roller or anglehead has hotmud tends to clog them a bit and not so good to clean.

It was a heavy rainy day so just having a tube and flusher to clean outside was great, Thanks again big fella :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if your doing a house all you have to do is run a bead in all the corners ....then flush . the mud dont dry out as fast because it is in a bead  
try to flush like you run a box in the upper corners. go one way then back the other way ....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> if your doing a house all you have to do is run a bead in all the corners ....then flush . the mud dont dry out as fast because it is in a bead
> try to flush like you run a box in the upper corners. go one way then back the other way ....


 
Will do, Do you have a bigger than standard opening on your tube than a tapepro, It takes quite a good size bead to get it right?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Will do, Do you have a bigger than standard opening on your tube than a tapepro, It takes quite a good size bead to get it right?


I made 3 tips that snap on to my tube 
1) is a box filler
2) .25 hole ..but dont use it.(2nd coat)
3) 3/8 tip hole ...this is what I use most of the time. if you run fast this will be used on 2nd coat
and if you put our ball on it will fill bigger gaps

you might have to put a pipe reducer on your tube


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well I have 4 cones with different tips
I also have a cone with a 12' so I cant make my tube a 36'' to a 48'' tube

if you like it get a new cone and leave your ball on the other and your new cone will be for running beads


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Will do, Do you have a bigger than standard opening on your tube than a tapepro, It takes quite a good size bead to get it right?


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mud-bead-6194/#post122082


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think Ice believed me, So heres a few pics :jester:

Its just a laundry addition in a garage, Ran another bead of mud and 3.5 flushed today, The 3 first and 3.5 to finish went great. 

Its inside as well but to dark for a pic, Go back and top the flats tomorrow.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I don't think Ice believed me, So heres a few pics :jester:
> 
> Its just a laundry addition in a garage, Ran another bead of mud and 3.5 flushed today, The 3 first and 3.5 to finish went great.
> 
> Go back and top the flats tomorrow.


I believe you...no mess. looks great and thanks for the photos and trying the process. 
this will help...when you run your 3 ways start you bead 3'' short and when you flush it pull the mud into the corner " 2nd coat you dont want to load to much"

also that bead looks nice

when I used to run durabond into my tube I would keep it in water. this would keep the mud from drying in the cone


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I believe you...no mess. looks great and thanks for the photos and trying the process.



All good Ice, I will be doing like this again, Nice not popping that mud head on and off.

Cheers :drink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> All good Ice, I will be doing like this again, Nice not popping that mud head on and off.
> 
> Cheers :drink:


I am drinking a beer :thumbsup: cheers
sometimes less is more :thumbsup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I used ff on one job and so far I am not convinced that it is the way to go. The first issue I noticed was that the flats seem to have more crowning issues. I noticed a handful of spots where the tape was showing through even after I boxed the seams with my 12 inch box the second time. I also noticed when I ran my 3 inch head over them for the finish coat that it sounded like it was tearing. I noticed some fiberglass stuck in the bottom of my angle head after running them. It seems really brittle, I am not convinced that it is stronger then paper tape. One plus about it is its next to impossible to get a blister in the tape, I like that, but that is about all I like. I have a few more rolls of it that I will use up and see if I am convinced, I want to give it a fair evaluation. Btw I use usg all purpose.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> Well I used ff on one job and so far I am not convinced that it is the way to go. The first issue I noticed was that the flats seem to have more crowning issues. I noticed a handful of spots where the tape was showing through even after I boxed the seams with my 12 inch box the second time. I also noticed when I ran my 3 inch head over them for the finish coat that it sounded like it was tearing. I noticed some fiberglass stuck in the bottom of my angle head after running them. It seems really brittle, I am not convinced that it is stronger then paper tape. One plus about it is its next to impossible to get a blister in the tape, I like that, but that is about all I like. I have a few more rolls of it that I will use up and see if I am convinced, I want to give it a fair evaluation. Btw I use usg all purpose.


at first i was the same way...its not like paper and not strong till it drys. but as you use it and get the feel of it you will not go back to paper


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> Well I used ff on one job and so far I am not convinced that it is the way to go. The first issue I noticed was that the flats seem to have more crowning issues. I noticed a handful of spots where the tape was showing through even after I boxed the seams with my 12 inch box the second time. I also noticed when I ran my 3 inch head over them for the finish coat that it sounded like it was tearing. I noticed some fiberglass stuck in the bottom of my angle head after running them. It seems really brittle, I am not convinced that it is stronger then paper tape. One plus about it is its next to impossible to get a blister in the tape, I like that, but that is about all I like. I have a few more rolls of it that I will use up and see if I am convinced, I want to give it a fair evaluation. Btw I use usg all purpose.


Sounds like your mud may be a bit thick on the flats. And make sure you put a bit of effort into the roller, the tape can float a bit if you are not careful.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, thin it down until you can get it to work, believe me it does work, it's just a learning curve for a start until you get used to it.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yea, I think I am done with Fibafuse. I don't like how the corners turn out. It is useless for hand taping corners, always tears and when I coat by hand it leaves little bumps all along the angle. Got to grind them down to get them to look decent. Not band on flats, but I am sticking with paper for angles for sure.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

It's not so good for hand taping angles, unless you are using a corner trowel. Using auto tools to do the angles, it works great. I've never had any problems with it, but since I use a taper, my mud is fairly thin already. It's a learning curve, just experiment with it and you'll get it.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Watch the vid for it on YouTube


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> Yea, I think I am done with Fibafuse. I don't like how the corners turn out. It is useless for hand taping corners, always tears and when I coat by hand it leaves little bumps all along the angle. Got to grind them down to get them to look decent. Not band on flats, but I am sticking with paper for angles for sure.[/QUOT
> 
> what is your process ...step by step can cant do a tape coat with ff with a knife. you will cut the tape


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

It was a very small remodel job so I didn't use my normal taper and glazing process. I just laid the mud by hand, put the tape up and wiped it down. The mud was thin but it still cut even though I used a dull and flexible knife.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> It was a very small remodel job so I didn't use my normal taper and glazing process. I just laid the mud by hand, put the tape up and wiped it down. The mud was thin but it still cut even though I used a dull and flexible knife.


 
if its a big gap put fiba tape in corner first...it will not rip
I always flush My corners and If I cant flush it because the flusher is to big for some corners I roll it then wipe it out with a knife...that helps for rip in the corner.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> if its a big gap put fiba tape in corner first...it will not rip
> I always flush My corners and If I cant flush it because the flusher is to big for some corners I roll it then wipe it out with a knife...that helps for rip in the corner.


so u mesh and use ff in angles

why not just paper then :huh:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The mesh just acts as a backer over a gap, he doesn't use the mesh otherwise.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a great and positive talk with ff today&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Are the details all hush hush?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I had a great and positive talk with ff today��


Good to hear that they are finally talking.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Are the details all hush hush?



It was a good talk ...and they are now trying to help us now


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> ...and they are now trying to help us now


actually we help them....they need to listen to our feedback :yes:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

If I have to mesh and then ff I will just use paper, a lot cheaper cost and quicker.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> If I have to mesh and then ff I will just use paper, a lot cheaper cost and quicker.


not all of us do it the cheapest way.....I cut Out paper jobs and ff all the time...keep using it thanks


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> not all of us do it the cheapest way.....I cut Out paper jobs and ff all the time...keep using it thanks


I am not trying to do jobs the cheapest way either. Paper is the standard material for a lot of drywallers.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would not use paper at my house therefore I wouldn't use paper on anyone's house. ff is way stronger than paper. also dries way faster it lays flatter. FF lets the mud breath so it drys. ..paper traps the mud and you might think the mud is dry but it's not ... ff don't sag on a big gap or hole...sorry I am a fuzer.
I think paper is ok ...but not all use it right and others use mesh...good god those people keep me working. Let's not even get into drywall steal corners.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> I would not use paper at my house therefore I wouldn't use paper on anyone's house. ff is way stronger than paper. also dries way faster it lays flatter. FF lets the mud breath so it drys. ..paper traps the mud and you might think the mud is dry but it's not ... ff don't sag on a big gap or hole...sorry I am a fuzer.
> I think paper is ok ...but not all use it right and others use mesh...good god those people keep me working. Let's not even get into drywall steal corners.


It doesn't lay flatter, I notice more crowning with it. I tried to wipe it down a little more to solve the crowning issue but it only starts making the tape fuzzy. It does dry faster, not sold on the strength of it based on how easy it is to tear when taping and coating by hand. But to each their own.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

loudcry184 said:


> It doesn't lay flatter, I notice more crowning with it. I tried to wipe it down a little more to solve the crowning issue but it only starts making the tape fuzzy. It does dry faster, not sold on the strength of it based on how easy it is to tear when taping and coating by hand. But to each their own.


Only to help you brother i think you should give ff another go i hated it ast first....my mud was to thick....i tried taping internals by hand....cut the the tape....but once i ran thin mud and did corners with compound and roller my god you wont turn back no bubbles ever and some time u may get a slight wrinke u litteraly grab you taping knife and cut it and it disapears just like that it is an awesome product and my 3 ways flats and butts have never looked so good:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Got one sent out gonna give it a go when it come il probly just use it in Butts and internals cause how much it is the abd maybe long joints


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Got one sent out gonna give it a go when it come il probly just use it in Butts and internals cause how much it is the abd maybe long joints


That sounds like everything but external corners lol when u get it read every ones posts and you will be right its a great product when used right


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> It doesn't lay flatter, I notice more crowning with it. I tried to wipe it down a little more to solve the crowning issue but it only starts making the tape fuzzy. It does dry faster, not sold on the strength of it based on how easy it is to tear when taping and coating by hand. But to each their own.



It sure looks flimsy without mud, but check out these videos them tell us what you think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SacGZmDv9DM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g_kXv7fd0w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99wNCkHwvoA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBSd9TRCYtI


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah true that was gonna keep paper for flats unless long ones witch most I suppose


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> Only to help you brother i think you should give ff another go i hated it ast first....my mud was to thick....i tried taping internals by hand....cut the the tape....but once i ran thin mud and did corners with compound and roller my god you wont turn back no bubbles ever and some time u may get a slight wrinke u litteraly grab you taping knife and cut it and it disapears just like that it is an awesome product and my 3 ways flats and butts have never looked so good:thumbup:


Hey embella how do u start to finish your internals and list tools and heads that you use


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> Hey embella how do u start to finish your internals and list tools and heads that you use


I currently am paper taping my angles due to banjo no letting enough mud out for fuse but if i am not doing a square set job if there are.cornices i use my can am compound tube roll the fuse flush it with my can am 3" head then top with my compound tube and can am 3.5" 
If the job is square set i currently run banjo wuth paper on all my verticals first roll flush with 3" then do all horizontals then top with compound tube and 3.5" can am flusher

If your wondering why i dont just compound tube my square set and use fuse is i find compounding on square set us more messy then banjo once i nail banjo and fuse i will be fusing everythint its the bomb


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> It sure looks flimsy without mud, but check out these videos them tell us what you think.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SacGZmDv9DM
> 
> ...


I would like to see this test done with my ice patch :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

doing a little test


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What now mate always interested


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gazman said:


> It sure looks flimsy without mud, but check out these videos them tell us what you think.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SacGZmDv9DM
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post Gaz! Did you do a head-to-head test against paper tape? Just curious what your tests revealed. I only use Fibafuse now. I don't even like using paper after using Fibafuse!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> doing a little test


Comon ice leaving us hanging what the heck is that looks like ff with blue chalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

embella plaster said:


> Comon ice leaving us hanging what the heck is that looks like ff with blue chalk


I think that's exactly what it is.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I think that's exactly what it is.


its blue paint die...I am doing a test on my 2nd coating:thumbup: also with creaseless ff


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

an my 2nd coat you should not see any blue...I have notice on 2nd coat is light sometimes ....because it lays so flat and nice some coats don't have the correct amount of mud over it....just a test and why I want a color creaseless ff tape


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry ice not with you why are u adding colour for?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Sorry ice not with you why are u adding colour for?


its just a little test...I will know more on sanding day


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> its just a little test...I will know more on sanding day


I tell u ice u intrigue me interested to see what ur test is mate:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

This pic is for all the fiba fuse haters who think you cant run it by hand with a nice internal sloppy mix this was run by hand.....job to small for banjo....bedded in with a 4" and straight away over with a 6" comes up perfect even with hand taping


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Thanks for the post Gaz! Did you do a head-to-head test against paper tape? Just curious what your tests revealed. I only use Fibafuse now. I don't even like using paper after using Fibafuse!


I can't remember if I did all the same tests with paper or not. I can only find a couple of paper test videos that I did, and they dont push it to the max on the scale like I did with the fuse. Having said that the paper didn't fail at the level that I tested it to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlPeKfpOigQ


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It worked


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> It worked


 
So you didn't sand through it then?

Assuming your test was so you could see the tape when sanding that is?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

embella plaster said:


> This pic is for all the fiba fuse haters who think you cant run it by hand with a nice internal sloppy mix this was run by hand.....job to small for banjo....bedded in with a 4" and straight away over with a 6" comes up perfect even with hand taping


Of course you can run flats by hand, I was talking about angles.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I've glazed FF with my 2.5 head. Don't have to roll very hard at all, easy picking in the 3- ways


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

loudcry184 said:


> Of course you can run flats by hand, I was talking about angles.


That wasnt directed at you mate i have heard blokes say it cant be run by hand its to proud blah blah blah yeah i know i wouldnt run by hand internal pretty hard to do


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I will give my pros and cons on Fibafuse after using it for a little while.

Pros: Tape dries faster, can see where there is not enough mud on the tape since it is somewhat transparent, lighter then paper, easier to pick corners, better for taping over bigger gaps since the mud meshes with the tape. 

Cons: Cannot hand tape angles, price, fiberglass stings when handling(not enough to bother me, just a slight annoyance), cannot wipe it multiple times otherwise it will start to tear, does not dry as flat as paper, tears when trying to wipe it in different ways i.e. laying your knife flat and pushing up when trying to wipe vertical butts.

If anybody knows how to fix the cons or knows of anymore pros and cons feel free to add to my summary. I don't think I can switch to Fibafuse, paper seems to give more versatility for wiping and it is still just as strong IMO. I would not have any issues using it for a house, I just prefer paper.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> Well I will give my pros and cons on Fibafuse after using it for a little while.
> 
> Pros: Tape dries faster, can see where there is not enough mud on the tape since it is somewhat transparent, lighter then paper, easier to pick corners, better for taping over bigger gaps since the mud meshes with the tape.
> 
> ...


my only con...is the crease and I am working on that


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hand taping corners is easy if you think about it and how you are using the knife. Took me while to get use to it but as far is im concerned fibafuse has no cons at all, Just pros so its all good. Stick with it and figure it out. :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hand taping corners is easy if you think about it and how you are using the knife. Took me while to get use to it but as far is im concerned fibafuse has no cons at all, Just pros so its all good. Stick with it and figure it out. :yes:


 10-4 and my inside knife is cut back on both sides and if he wants to hand tape a corner roller always works great


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> 10-4 and my inside knife is cut back on both sides and if he wants to hand tape a corner roller always works great


 The corner roller does work good, And my Hyde 3 is a nice knife for hand taping fuse, Its cut back, Don't hold the corner in there, Glide the side of the knife, as sir............You know :yes:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have the same probleme with my columbia since i have buy new. how i can fix it ??


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Don't let it run across your bare arm.
> 
> After watching Saskataper's vid a long time ago I too have had great success running it thru the taper. Air bubbles disappear during rolling and if you do run out of mud just short of the end of a run you can easily fix this without short-taping. I think the brake on my taper may be getting worn because I always get about an inch and a half spot without mud six to eight inches after starting a new run. But I just roll mud into that spot. Or wipe it
> 
> ...


i have the same probleme with my columbia. how i can fix it ?


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I like Fibafuse for? things I know are going to crack. 

:furious:


----------

